# Spearmint being like catnip?



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok this is going to sound really wierd but I had to ask this. Is spearmint gum suppose to be like catnip to cats? Reason Im asking is because at this moment Im chewing some spearmint gum and me and munchkin have a game that I will lightly blow in her face and she snaps at the breeze (she purrs and seems to like it) but I just did that and she is licking and rubbing all over as if I gave her catnip. I mean She is majorly purring, rolling on my lap, bitting my shirt, licking and rubbing face and sniffing my mouth. Anyone one experience this before?


----------



## sdk1406 (Jul 17, 2004)

My cats all love the smell of anything mint. Catnip is a member of the mintleaf family of plants.


----------



## Kittenofyourheart (Feb 20, 2005)

My cat peppermint got her name after digging all the peppermints from the candy dish, unwrapping, and eating them, leaving the other candy for us to eat!

So no I dont think its wierd...shes just likes the smell.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Most cats love the smell of mint. Mine love for me to blow in their face after I brush my teeth,


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I've heard that about spearmint, but I think that's real spearmint: ie the dried and crushed leaves of the plant. The flavor in gum and candy is largely or completely artificial.

Valerian is also supposed to affect cats much like catnip, and I can verify that. I got some valerian as the dried and crushed leaves in tea bags, put a couple of the bags in an old sock, and two of my three cats behaved much the same as they would on catnip. The third cat turned up his nose and walked away.


----------

